# Not cycled for a month during COVID19 lockdown - bum has started hurting pretty much whenever I move.



## davewcv (1 May 2020)

I've not been cycling to work for over a month now due to the lockdown but my bum (around the "tail") has started to really hurt when I stand up.

It's groaningly painful and I'm pretty sure it's something to do with those muscles not being worked any more.

I had something similar with my glutes a few years ago. It lasted months and was excrutiatingly painful. After numerous visits to the doctor and more drugs than Jimi Hendrix, all to no avail, I changed my bike and it went away in a couple of weeks. This injury feels kind of similar.

However these days I use a hub-geared commuter bike, heavy as a tank but comfortable as a limo!

Has anyone else experienced this and whats the best way to get it to go away - ease back into cycling every day or start doing my usual 5 miles per day again?


----------



## davewcv (1 May 2020)

I should add that when I experienced glute problems I had stopped cycling for 2-3 weeks over Christmas.


----------



## vickster (1 May 2020)

Sounds like coccydynia perhaps
cycling aside, have you been sitting more than usual generally? Poor posture?
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/tailbone-pain-coccydynia/
Ease gently into cycling
Try suitable gentle stretches


----------



## davewcv (1 May 2020)

Thanks - yeah I've been working from home sitting in our "computer chair" which has probably seen better days.

Could be a combination of the two factors.


----------

